# Phantom pregnancy and really picky eating?



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

I posted about this in Chat, but got no replies, so thought I'd give it a go here!

The ridgie pup I look after is having a phantom pregnancy! She's been to the vet's and been checked out, but has been very very picky about what she'll eat. The owners went on holiday a couple of days ago and the girl who works for me is house-sitting. We;ve tried pretty much every trick we can think of to get her to eat, but it's not happening and she's starting to drop weight now I managed to get her to eat tonight by taking Olly in with me and offering him some food as well, but obviously we can't do this all the time!! The only thing she will touch (occasionally) is boiled chicken, but won't eat it mixed with anything. She is normally raw fed (NI) but doesn't want to know anything raw! Anyone got any tips for getting her to eat?

No judgement on the owners for leaving her when she's off colour please. Becky and I have looked after her since the day after she came home and she knows us very well. We are in daily contact with them and she has not been upset by them going away as she spends so much time with Becky anyway!


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

My dog (siberian husky) had phantom pregnancy 2 years ago. She was very "sensitive", cuddled her toy and treated it as if it was her puppy. I was looking for advice and contacted a husky breeder. She told me to give my dog Evening Primrose Oil, 500 mg a day. It may help with the hormone fluctuations.

Just give your friend's dog what she is happy to eat. As far as I remember the period of phantom pregnancy was not long. I was upset and unsure what to do too.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, we're trying to give her what she'll eat, but it's so hit and miss whether she'll touch it at all!!

Will talk to owners re: evening primrose, thanks!!


----------



## Sarah88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi 

Had u tried sardines or tripe?

My dog is pregnant at the mo and has never been fussy she'd eat anything but recently has turned Her nose up at everything. I was looking for some advice and a lady who had a dog going through a phantom pregnancy told me about her bitch not eating and she eventually managed to get her dog to eat tripe. You can buy it from your local pets store, heat it up (beware it smells awful) and she eat it! Sardine in tomatoe sauce or sunflower oil are another thing

Don't know if this will be any good for you. 

Sarah x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess had a phantom. No behavioural problems, but physical signs were swollen mamary glands and anorexia. Reading up the latter is a common symptom of a phantom. Two months later I'm still trying to get Bess to eat the right amount. 

Because its anorexia there's no point trying to starve into eating - they can't care less whether they eat or not. The important thing I found with Bess was to find something, anything, she would eat to stimulate the appetite. As Bess is raw fed this included finest mince! We also gave her scraps of our food, and the odd beef burger. 

Very worrying, but you have to get them eating. 

Bess is now eating better, but like a human anorexic, the stomach shrinks so the amount needs to be built up. 

Just don't treat it like a picky dog. It's different, just like in humans.


----------

